# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Build a house extension in stages

## dansa

Hi, I'm not sure if its the correct forum to ask but I would like to hear your opinion on this one.
  We have a double storey house and we want to build an extension at the back. The size of the extension is 13m (the width of the house) by 5m. It will be a single level extension with high ceiling to include a new kitchen, dining and living. I would like to have a builder to do the structure (walls, windows, doors, lock-up stage) and then gradually I want to do the plastering, painting, get a friend electrician to do the electrical and later to do the kitchen. Im not an owner builder and I am not a tradie but I am pretty handy. Will the council (Sutherland Shire Council) be happy with a renovation that will probably take a couple of years or longer, depending on finances? What is the downside? Is it doable? What happens with the council bond?  Any other thoughts? Thanks.

----------


## paddyjoy

> Will the council (Sutherland Shire Council) be happy with a renovation that will probably take a couple of years or longer, depending on finances? What is the downside? Is it doable? What happens with the council bond?  Any other thoughts? Thanks.

  Shouldn't really matter but best to check with them. We are in Marrickville council and been working on reno since 2013, don't plan to finish until 2017 I reckon. I know another place in Ashfield council that started their reno in 2007 and they are still working on it  :Shock:  
What is the council bond, never had to pay this?

----------


## barney118

for starts the banks dont like owner builders for financing the job which sounds like you really want to do this, its all about getting the job finished not in parts and finishing the job here is your first hurdle.

----------


## dansa

> for starts the banks dont like owner builders for financing the job which sounds like you really want to do this, its all about getting the job finished not in parts and finishing the job here is your first hurdle.

  I don't need a bank loan or i should say i'll try to avoid to borrow money for the extension. This is the reason I want it to be done in stages

----------

